# my little humidor about to explode!!!!!



## kitterman12003 (Feb 12, 2009)

i don't know how it is even closing, but my buddy spcparker hooked me up for my wedding on the 30th of may!!!:evil:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice work :tu that's a problem we all love to have!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

those Nubs look good! I wanna try one so bad but id have to drive 80 miles to buy one! I keep forgeting to grab one when I order online too.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Time for a cooler.


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice hook up and selection, that should keep everyone happy!
good luck on the wedding. 
Vinnie


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

I'll be happy to store some for you!

By the way, I noticed several Cusano. I have a few if you want to do a trade....

PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

send them to me I`ll destroy them


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

like the nubs...might have to start playing tetris soon


----------



## JAK3 (Jun 10, 2008)

You need a cooler brother! That or smoke 'em if ya got 'em.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

smokem if you gotem


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

You can tupper them until the wedding. Then you should be good on room until the next time.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice cigars....looks like you need a vinotemp!


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

At least save the Party short for your wedding night. It will be worth it.


----------



## CoronaChris (Dec 17, 2008)

Those Gurkha Masterblenders look great!


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

There definately isn't a bad thing about having a humidor about ready to explode!


----------

